# Miss Splatter



## Tebina (28 Aprile 2013)

-Perchè ridi?-
-Perchè quando rileggo questo passo mi immagino la scena.- ho risposto chiudendo il libro del dottor Bass, colui che ha inventato la medicina legale. (La vera fabbrica dei corpi)
Ho visto il terrore negli occhi di Mattia -Non voglio sapere niente.-
-Eddai...non è una cosa truculenta.-
-Il tuo truculento è diverso dal mio. Molto diverso.-
-Ripeto. Non è_ truculento_. E poi odio la violenza. Sono pacifista. Solo cadaveri. Ed essendo appunto cadaveri non è che sono vivi e soffrono. -
-Smettila.-
-Ti prego fattela raccontare.-
-Ci sono vermi?-
-Beh si. Si parla di Bass ma se vuoi li ometto.-
-Liquidume vario?-
-Si ma...ometto anche quello.-
-Puzze stratosferiche da vomito immediato?-
-Ometto.-
-Però se ti dico basta tu la smetti.-
-Ok.-
-Giura.-
_Flapflap_
-Ok. Racconta.-
-In sostanza ha dovuto scarnificare completamente delle ossa,  la carne  era ormai in decomposizione massima, quindi tutta a brandelli e mezza liquefatta, l'unica attrezzistica  a disposizione era la cucina con annesso pentolame di casa sua. 
Ha preso tutte le ossa marciscenti, si è impossessato della cucina e ha cominciato   a bollire nelle pentole. Ore e ore. Cambiando l'acqua un sacco di volte, come quando faccio il brodo che lo devo schiumare. 
Pensa la puzza. Ha dovuto anche  usare il frullatore per sminuzzare alcune parti dove poi avrebbe dovuto fare delle analisi e quando la moglie è tornata a casa si è incazzata a mina e l'ha minacciato che se succedeva un altra volta avrebbe divorziato e l'ha costretto immediatamente a cambiare tutta e dico tutta la cucina, pentole comprese. 
Io l'avrei aiutato. 
Senza contare il fascino di avere in mano, che so, il teschio completamente pulito e cercare di capire se l' umano di prima è stato ucciso proprio da un colpo alla testa. Qui non lo dice ma credo che la schiumata tipo brodo non avvenga troppo con un teschio a cui è stato asportato il cervello, perchè praticamente il midollo osseo non è così tanto come magari sulle ossa lunghe o sulle anche. Però c'è tutta la carne residua  e...
La prossima volta che compro le ossa per il brodo ci faccio caso. 
Lo sai che uno dei bacilli interessati alla decomposizione è il bacillo putrifico? Che nome idiota senza un minimo di fantasia. 
Vuoi un gelato? No meglio di no. Sei a dieta. 
Comunque quelli _cicci_ come te lo sai che si raffreddano più lentamente del normale? Chissà come saresti nella fase gassosa, un ciccio dirigibile. Secondo me ti verrebbe nà panza tanta e poi PUMMMM, entri nella fase colliquativa, che è quella della bagnetta in sostanza che dura un bel po' in genere anche se dipende moltissimo dai fattori ambientali. E in che bara ti hanno messo pure. 
Ma sei sicuro sicuro di farti seppellire? Eddai fatti bruciare come me. Come puoi pensare di marcire dentro un loculo del cazzo? magari poi scoppia la bara. Sai che spettacolo raccapricciante? Perchè se scoppia vuol dire che sei nel pieno del marcimento. Oppure peggio, com'è successo a tua zia Santina, ti ricordi? Minchia morta da settecento anni e invece era fresca come una rosa. Impressionante. Mai visto un corpo così ben conservato. A già, tu è gli altri napulè non avete voluto presenziare all'esumazione. Siete strani però. Impressionati da un cadavere. Ma di cosa avete paura, che si alzi e vi salti addosso? Mah...siete un pò troppo sensibili in quella famiglia. Se ti fosse capitato come a me di cadere in un ossario e di rimanerci li ore e ore saresti morto di paura. A proposito di cadaveri ma sai che.......
Mattia...Perchè fai quella faccia? Non sto dicendo nulla di schifoso. Mattia...-

Thump!

:unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Povero!!!...e la boccetta di Chanel era lontana dal suo naso!!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra;bt8181 ha detto:
			
		

> Povero!!!...e la boccetta di Chanel era lontana dal suo naso!!!


eh ma quoto! :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------

